# model 640



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anybody own a 640? I,m thinking of purchasing one. Interested to hear more experienced owners' views.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I had one several years ago, and like a fool, sold it to a friend. :smt076 It would literally disappear in my waistband with a Bahrami Hip Grip. It shot very good and had a slick trigger pull. The hip grip extension not only allowed it to hang on my belt, it also put my trigger finger exactly in the right spot on the trigger. http://www.hipgrip.com/ If I ever get a chance to get another one I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for your input.


----------

